

Tell HN: Android app NBack and other cognitive tasks - palguay

I have released an android app which has Dual N Back and other standard cognitive tasks. I have done this as I was learning HTML5
. Please let me know your feedback and suggestions on how to improve this.<p>App URL: https://market.android.com/details?id=in.microangels.bodhi<p>Website: http://bodhi.microangels.in
======
palguay
Clickable Links

<https://market.android.com/details?id=in.microangels.bodhi>

<http://bodhi.microangels.in>

